# Hey Everyone



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hiiii!
About a year ago I signed on this site. Seems like a lot of new profiles are on here within a year. I wanted to let you all know that last year when I first got DP it was strictly from anxiety. I've been through the hell of hell. Totally out of my body and disconnected. The worst DP anyone could get. I couldn't see where I was going, holding, or anything. I went to the doctors...been on so many different medications to put my brain back together. And a year later I can finally say that the DP and the extremeness of it is free. I however am left with depression and anxiety from this all that I'm trying to work through. I NEVER thought I would get out of that trap I was in a year ago, but I did. I admit Im still dealing with A LOT other thing wise. But I promise you all with the right treatment and help, you will get out of DP AND DR. It's hell...but it left me with other things to deal with because it really took a toll on my life. I'm starting to get back to myself...but also a lot of things have effected me too. I think I might come back on here to help you guys out if you need any advice on meds that I've been on or am taking now. Also to talk to you all about depression and anxiety.

Take Care and please Reply!!

-Brittany.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Brittany329 said:


> Hiiii!
> About a year ago I signed on this site. Seems like a lot of new profiles are on here within a year. I wanted to let you all know that last year when I first got DP it was strictly from anxiety. I've been through the hell of hell. Totally out of my body and disconnected. The worst DP anyone could get. I couldn't see where I was going, holding, or anything. I went to the doctors...been on so many different medications to put my brain back together. And a year later I can finally say that the DP and the extremeness of it is free. I however am left with depression and anxiety from this all that I'm trying to work through. I NEVER thought I would get out of that trap I was in a year ago, but I did. I admit Im still dealing with A LOT other thing wise. But I promise you all with the right treatment and help, you will get out of DP AND DR. It's hell...but it left me with other things to deal with because it really took a toll on my life. I'm starting to get back to myself...but also a lot of things have effected me too. I think I might come back on here to help you guys out if you need any advice on meds that I've been on or am taking now. Also to talk to you all about depression and anxiety.
> 
> Take Care and please Reply!!
> ...


I still have DP, but the depression and anxiety is what is bringing me down. I feel this big black cloud hovering over me everyday now.
Good story btw.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Brittany329 said:


> Hiiii!
> About a year ago I signed on this site. Seems like a lot of new profiles are on here within a year. I wanted to let you all know that last year when I first got DP it was strictly from anxiety. I've been through the hell of hell. Totally out of my body and disconnected. The worst DP anyone could get. I couldn't see where I was going, holding, or anything. I went to the doctors...been on so many different medications to put my brain back together. And a year later I can finally say that the DP and the extremeness of it is free. I however am left with depression and anxiety from this all that I'm trying to work through. I NEVER thought I would get out of that trap I was in a year ago, but I did. I admit Im still dealing with A LOT other thing wise. But I promise you all with the right treatment and help, you will get out of DP AND DR. It's hell...but it left me with other things to deal with because it really took a toll on my life. I'm starting to get back to myself...but also a lot of things have effected me too. I think I might come back on here to help you guys out if you need any advice on meds that I've been on or am taking now. Also to talk to you all about depression and anxiety.
> 
> Take Care and please Reply!!
> ...


Hey Brittany,

So, so, so glad to hear that things have eased up a bit for you! I'm only into this for 9 months, so I'm hoping that in 3 months or so, I'll see even more improvements. I think it would be awesome if you could post a separate ''Recovery'' thread soon, listing some of the methods or techniques you used to help and manage your DP/DR better. I do believe I read in a previous thread of yours that you began to exercise and that it helped tremendously. This is great! Also, just for my curiosity, out of all of the medication trials you were put on, which was the most effective for you? Thanks, and I hope we hear again from you soon!


----------

